# 110g Tall Geo Tapajos and Ray.



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so here are some updated photos of the Geos i had shipped over from the island.
Thanks to Greame.



































































































great colours starting to form on the geos and the ray is doing great in there with them so far.
almost time to start thinning the geos out as the smallest of them are around 2.5-3 inchs already.

thanks for looking.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice tank, and really like ur ray!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

great colours on the geos! love the ray


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not much of a ray guy myself, but yours is looking pretty healthy. And I love the geos. Every time I see a geo or a discus, I swing back and forth about what to stock....


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Lookin' good Adrian
Almost makes me wanna do something similar. 
Cheers Bud!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice looking group of geos you got there.They got great colour and shape to them.Thanks for sharing !


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice! Looks like your female is holding eggs.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking good Adrian, If your group gets too big let me know, I could use a few more for a larger "pecking order".


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Looks awesome, Geos look so nice, pics never do any justice for them.


----------

